# Deputy Sheriff Nick Pham



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Nick Pham 
*Monroe County Sheriff's Office
Florida*
End of Watch: Wednesday, November 26, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 38
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, November 26, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Nick Pham was killed when his patrol car was struck by a tractor trailer in the Florida Keys.

Deputy Pham had served with the Monroe County Sheriff's Office for 4 years. He is survived by his wife and children.
Agency Contact Information
Monroe County Sheriff's Office
5525 College Road
Key West, FL 33040

Phone: (305) 292-7000

_*Please contact the Monroe County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

